# buying an s2



## ronan cooper (Mar 21, 2006)

im looking to buy an s2, any advice on what year,model,engine type to buy? what to look out for ect.







thanks


----------



## johnny.deathmatch (Apr 24, 2007)

Some of this will be different, but a lot of the same applies:
http://www.s-cars.org/postnuke...old=0
HTH


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: buying an s2 (ronan cooper)*

Go here http://www.s2forum.com/


----------

